# glue/cement disposal?



## primo p (Apr 3, 2006)

i have a alot of nearly empty cans of glue that are collecting from jobs after we are finished. i know throwing these vile chemicals in the dumpster can't be the proper way to handle these things. the MSDS says that the proper disposal method is incineration but i'm trying to prevent things like fires in the first place. any suggestions beside burning?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Let it sit with the lid off (just as you would paint), and it will get hard in time. You can dispose of the resulting plastic material just as you would any solid waste.

I'm a little bit surprised that you bother to gather up your mostly used cans of glue. I see jobsites littered with these, since I normally come in right after the plumber. I sorta think that most guys' disposal method is to leave the can sit someplace and let someone else throw it out.


----------

